# Alucard vs Devilman



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 19, 2006)

*Alucard (Hellsing) 


vs

Devilman (Devilman) 



Amon: Apocalypse of Devilman part 1
Amon: Apocalypse of Devilman part 2
Amon: Apocalypse of Devilman part 3
Amon: Apocalypse of Devilman part 4


Who takes it?*​


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 23, 2006)

Well...

Devilman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Alucard


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

i'll post here as soon as i watch it again.!


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

im almost done


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 23, 2006)

I have no idea whatsoever who devil man is, but Alucard is *IMMORTAL*; i.e. he cannot die (which gives him just a little advantage, wouldn't you say?  )


----------



## Id (Oct 23, 2006)

Um.....Amon is a force to be reckon with. In his fight with Satan the entire planet was wiped - No living creature survived their conflict. I don’t care how much of an Immortal Alucard is until Alucard demonstrates the power in class Amon has, Alucard will wish he was mortal.


Oh and NinjaJJ I have Amon manga for to view in here he fights Zenon.
Girlfriend of Steel-Special Edition


----------



## Vicious (Oct 23, 2006)

yah i see amon surving this fight. but if it was jedah than jedah would pwn both.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 23, 2006)

Judging from what I saw in the video links posted Alucard would take this fight.
Amon/Devilman's physical feats are pretty impressive and I have to admit Alucard is probably out gunned in raw physical strength but it looks like he could easily over power Amon in everything else.


----------

